# Stray kitty cat



## mikki (Jun 30, 2008)

A stray cat showed up at our doorstep almost a week ago, hubby has faught tooth and nail to keep it out of the house, but I finally got him to let her in. I felt bad leaving her out because we've been having bad storms. Anyway she must have been allowed in a house, because she is litterbox trained.
My question is how do I keep her from shredding our furniture. Which she has already tried to do. Hubby said if the furniture gets runied we are all kicked out. I can't watch her all the time. Help!!!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 30, 2008)

do what my wife does and provide several types of scratching posts with materials like sisal, carpet, and tree bark, then screetch like a freakin' hoot owl on steroids when one of them even thinks about going near the couch with nails bared.

she does it with me and cute chicks and it works.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 30, 2008)

The only thing I know is to have lots of other scratching posts and things for the cat to scratch. They make them in different textures to keep the cat interested. They need set out where the cat goes now to scratch... in other words, you can't set them out of the way in the basement or on the porch. You need to set them by the couch and other favorite places the cat likes to use. And the cat chould definitely have a "no" word you can throw at it when it is doing something it shouldn't be, like scratching the furniture or jumping up on the counter.
Some people declaw the fronts, too, as that is the only 100% way to stop scratching. I keep my cat's nails trimmed, which helps.


----------



## mikki (Jun 30, 2008)

If no claims the kitty I'm going to see how much $ it is to declaw it. To me I think that is mean, but hubby said that is the only way it can stay.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 30, 2008)

is he circumcised?


----------



## mikki (Jun 30, 2008)

It's a female and I still have to have her checked out, but I put an add in the paper and don't want to spend alot of $ on her if someone is going to claim her. Or were you talking about hubby. LOL


----------



## buckytom (Jun 30, 2008)

no, i meant your hubby. if not, then you have an arguement.

is anyone else gettin' me, here? i might really have gone off into lala land this time. you never really know when it happensw.


----------



## lulu (Jun 30, 2008)

a others have said, give her lots she is allowed to scrath on and make a loud noise when she scratches furniture.  it can be a shreik, a hiss or, for rapid results a water pistol.  We use a water pistol


----------



## mikki (Jun 30, 2008)

I have no argument, he's had everything cut. So I can't use that against him.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 30, 2008)

lulu said:


> a others have said, give her lots she is allowed to scrath on and make a loud noise when she scratches furniture. it can be a shreik, a hiss or, for rapid results a water pistol. We use a water pistol


 
geez, lulu. a water pistol? your poor hubby, er, i mean cats.


----------



## lulu (Jun 30, 2008)

buckytom said:


> geez, lulu. a water pistol? your poor hubby, er, i mean cats.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 30, 2008)

Cat Scratching Solutions


the Declawing Menu - Educate!! Don't Amputate!! (tm)


----------



## pacanis (Jun 30, 2008)

Circum,,,,, errr, I mean declawing is kind of "mean"   You are after all amputating the last digit, but compared to the alternatives it's not a bad way to go. If that's the way things have to be. Having pets is like having kids, you have to expect a little wear and tear on things.  And.... when the cat jumps on your chest in the morning and starts kneading you, it won't hurt so much if she doesn't have claws


----------



## Essiebunny (Jun 30, 2008)

Have the kitty de-clawed. It isn't cheap, but it really is worth every penny. Our vet uses laser to remove the claws and it seemed a lot easier on the 2 babies.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 30, 2008)

Essiebunny said:


> Have the kitty de-clawed. It isn't cheap, but it really is worth every penny. Our vet uses laser to remove the claws and it seemed a lot easier on the 2 babies.


 
No declawing.  Do you realize it is like taking off the first finger joints of your hand ?


----------



## Essiebunny (Jun 30, 2008)

If it means de-claw or get rid of the kitty, definitely declaw!


----------



## Hawkeye16 (Jun 30, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> No declawing. Do you realize it is like taking off the first finger joints of your hand ?


 

no, it is more like taking off your fingernails... which only hurts for like a week. All of my previous cats have been declawed and lived very long and happy lives.

I bet there are a lot of bums that would give the tips of their fingers to live in a house, get fed and be loved.  Why would a cat be any different?


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hawkeye16 said:


> no, it is more like taking off your fingernails... which only hurts for like a week. All of my previous cats have been declawed and lived very long and happy lives.
> 
> I bet there are a lot of bums that would give the tips of their fingers to live in a house, get fed and be loved. Why would a cat be any different?


 
I disagree. it is not taking off fingernails. it is taking off first joint.

I suggest you visit this site.

the Declawing Menu - Educate!! Don't Amputate!! (tm)


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 30, 2008)

You're right, LadyCook, in that it is an amputation and not a thing to be taken lightly. But if it is a choice between that or the cat being out of a good home, sometimes compromises are made. People have their pets' ears trimmed and tails docked and dew claws removed, too. I don't feel great about that since it is purely for cosmetic reasons but I don't think it necessarily makes the owners bad people. This is a difficult topic because of course, we all love animals and in a perfect world, we would all be able to afford to vaccinate every animal and provide every animal with excellent veterinary care and no animals would be without a good home. But since that isn't within reach yet, it's hard to decide where we draw the lines and what compromises are acceptable. I know you to be a great lover of animals and I applaud you for that because you work on behalf of our furry friends who can't speak for themselves. But maybe declawing will be the only way Mikki can continue to provide a home for this kitty and I wouldn't fault her for that.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 30, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> You're right, LadyCook, in that it is an amputation and not a thing to be taken lightly. But if it is a choice between that or the cat being out of a good home, sometimes compromises are made. People have their pets' ears trimmed and tails docked and dew claws removed, too. I don't feel great about that since it is purely for cosmetic reasons but I don't think it necessarily makes the owners bad people. This is a difficult topic because of course, we all love animals and in a perfect world, we would all be able to afford to vaccinate every animal and provide every animal with excellent veterinary care and no animals would be without a good home. But since that isn't within reach yet, it's hard to decide where we draw the lines and what compromises are acceptable. I know you to be a great lover of animals and I applaud you for that because you work on behalf of our furry friends who can't speak for themselves. But maybe declawing will be the only way Mikki can continue to provide a home for this kitty and I wouldn't fault her for that.


 I understand that and of course I don't think people are bad if they have the cat declawed. I just wanted the truth be told, that's all.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 30, 2008)

That's what I thought, LadyCook. You are always a good source for information and a very kind person to boot!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 30, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> That's what I thought, LadyCook. You are always a good source for information and a very kind person to boot!


  aww thanks .


----------



## pacanis (Jun 30, 2008)

Aside from us clearing the air on declawing, I want to add that dewclaw removal, ear cropping and tail docking is not only done for looks. 
But it's true, if the dog is no longer being bread for that specific function it doesn't have to be done. Heck, even a Poodle's goofy haircut was meant to protect the chest and shed water from the rest of the body. In _most cases_ you will see form following function and that goes for altering body parts.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 30, 2008)

mikki said:


> If no claims the kitty I'm going to see how much $ it is to declaw it. To me I think that is mean, but hubby said that is the only way it can stay.


 

please don't declaw. i had one that i got declawed .  his balance was never right , after that. it is like having the first joint of your fingers cut off.

do trim them very short, and provide alternatives to scratch.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 30, 2008)

How about claw covers? Alternatives to Declawing, Nail Caps for Cats


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 30, 2008)

buckytom said:


> is he circumcised?


OK, now should we debate circumcision? LOL (I'm just joking.)


----------



## luvs (Jun 30, 2008)

my 2 were declawed & they continue to paw at stuff like they own claws. i would declaw kitty-cat, it's instinctive fer them to claw.


----------



## GB (Jun 30, 2008)

Declawing will not necessarily solve your problem anyway. We declawed one of my cats. We did not want to do it. We are both very much against declawing. We had little choice though. Our younger cat was getting rough with our daughter and came just a hair from taking one of her eyes out. We tried to give the cat away (which was breaking our hearts) because we did not want to have to take his claws. none of the no kill shelters could take him and we could not find any loving home to give him to. We ended up declawing his because as much as we are against it, our daughter comes first.

Well when they do a declawing they only remove the front claws. the back claws should never be removed in case the cat gets out and needs them for defense. They can still ruin furniture with the back claws. Not only that, but without their front claws they can often turn to biting (including furniture) for a variety of reasons.


----------



## QSis (Jun 30, 2008)

My 11 year old cat claws my furniture to shreds.  Nothing I've tried has deterred him.  And he's an indoor-outdoor cat, so it's not as if he didn't have trees and stuff to claw.

However, I ADORE him and I care very little about material items, so I live with it.

I can see GB's reasoning, but declawing a cat to protect furniture?  Never.

It's all about priorities.

Lee


----------



## Mama (Jun 30, 2008)

The water pistol will work.  After a few times of getting squirted, they start associating getting squirted with clawing the furniture.  If you provide them with scratching posts and rub them with a little catnip, they will use them.

As far as declawing, the worst part about that is, if they manage to get outside for whatever reason, they have no way to defend themselves.  They can't climb a tree and other cats will beat them up.


----------



## GB (Jun 30, 2008)

Mama said:


> The water pistol will work.  After a few times of getting squirted, they start associating getting squirted with clawing the furniture.


Not always true. We tried (and still use) the water bottle. It has not detered Loki one bit. It stops him momentarily, but he does it again as soon as he feels like it. We also tried taking a soda can and putting some coins in it an taping that shut. We would shake it real loud when he did something wrong. That worked as well as the squirt bottle.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 30, 2008)

Did you try throwing them at Loki?
Just kidding..... maybe


----------



## Mama (Jun 30, 2008)

Do you have an alternative for your cat to scratch?  Another option is to spray the area with a potporri spary with a citrus fragrance.  Cats don't like citrus.  Or you can cover the area they like to scratch with double stick tape or aluminum foil, something that doesn't "feel good" until they start using the scratching post.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 30, 2008)

Mama said:


> Do you have an alternative for your cat to scratch? Another option is to spray the area with a potporri spary with a citrus fragrance. Cats don't like citrus. Or you can cover the area they like to scratch with double stick tape or aluminum foil, something that doesn't "feel good" until they start using the scratching post.


  Yep, cats hate citrus if you use a spray bottle you must be sure they don't see you using it it must seem like it comes out of nowhere. My cats like those card board scratch pads. Also cats naturally know to use a litter box. You can also go online to Pet Smart or other pet supply places they have all kinds of scratch deterrents. And kitty needs an alternative for scratching for sure Mean while close all the doors to rooms you don't want it to cause problems. And give it it's own little bed it can be a blanket or even better an old pillow with a pillow case in a safe high up place.


----------



## GB (Jun 30, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Did you try throwing them at Loki?
> Just kidding..... maybe


Yep


----------



## GB (Jun 30, 2008)

Mama said:


> Do you have an alternative for your cat to scratch?  Another option is to spray the area with a potporri spary with a citrus fragrance.  Cats don't like citrus.  Or you can cover the area they like to scratch with double stick tape or aluminum foil, something that doesn't "feel good" until they start using the scratching post.


We have tried all these things. He just looks at us like you have got to be kidding. You think THAT is gonna stop me


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 30, 2008)

I have one cat who is declawed (he came that way) and one who isn't. The one who isn't pretends to be deterred by the squirt bottle but in reality, he waits til I go to sleep to scratch on things.


----------



## Zereh (Jul 1, 2008)

Put some clear tape on the edges of the furniture he wants to scratch. They hate plastic. Remove it when she learns to scratch on acceptable stuff.

I'm pretty sure they have some of the stuff I'm talking about at pet stores. But I found some flimsy, clear packing-type stuff that did the trick at a dept store (Target or Fred Meyer kind of place). It didn't ruin the edge of my couch or chair and kept the stubborn cat off of them. Eventually he gave up and used the post.


Z


----------



## GB (Jul 1, 2008)

I used that stuff Zereh. It is basically double sided tape. It was a disaster for me. I taped up the bottom half of a door he was scratching. It did not deter him one bit. What ended up happening was first the tape got covered in his fur so I had a furry door, then as he continued to scratch he shredded the tape so I had little bits of furry tape ground into the door and all over the house.


----------



## Mama (Jul 1, 2008)

So is this the same cat from the Stephen King story "The Cat from Hell"?


----------



## GB (Jul 1, 2008)

He just might be Mama. I could tell you guys stories you would not believe. This cat is actually famous around here. I live 5 minutes from The Tufts veterinary school which is one of the best vet schools in the world. Any time Loki goes to the vet they call the school to see if the students want to come in and see him. I won't go into details, but lets just say he is not a normal cat.

He just might be the cat from hell. After all he has tried to jump into the over _while it was on_ twice.

I think my wife and I are partly to blame. This is not the reason we named him this, but Loki was the Norse g-d of mischief.


----------



## lulu (Jul 1, 2008)

GB, your cat sounds very clever.

Having started to clicker trian my cats (positive reinforcement) I have found it very useful. One of my cats is averagely bright, the other super-bright.  With both I find a cobination of clicker -reward for good behaviour and spray for bad behavior has been invaluable.  Timing is very important, and consistancy.  For the water pistol to ork it has to be a givin that he goes to scratch in tthe wrong place he is sprayed.  You need a set up situation for this.  Either a lazy morning with the papers.  The punishment should be instantand consistant.  He needs to be sprayed several times ina row if he goes back several times in a row. 

There are all sorts of reasons why I use both a punishment and a reward system, and I think a they go the water pistol is a good balance of humane and effective.

Re declawing, I honestly would not do it. I hesitated to reply on this thread once declaing was raised.  GB's situation is perhaps a rare exception where the cat had a great home but needed something done to make the situation work, as.  My cat are siamese and cannot retract their claws fully ever.  They are regularly trimmed and cause very little damage.

despite popular belief cats CAN be trained, but it takes patience, good timing and calmness (its embarrassing how often one can be outwitted by a cat- me and GB eH, lol?) but it can be an excellent way to bond with them and develop personal skills, like that darn patience!


----------



## Mama (Jul 1, 2008)

From the sounds of things, if GB used a clicker, the cat would probably take it away from him and it would be scary to think what he might do with it!


----------



## GB (Jul 1, 2008)

lulu said:


> GB, your cat sounds very clever.


Actually I think it is the opposite. I think he is either stupid or brain damaged or retarded or some combination of the above. I believe that is why he just can not be trained. My other cat is very well trained. I just have to say "no" and he stops doing whatever it was that he was doing.


----------



## lulu (Jul 1, 2008)

GB said:


> Actually I think it is the opposite. I think he is either stupid or brain damaged or retarded or some combination of the above. I believe that is why he just can not be trained. My other cat is very well trained. I just have to say "no" and he stops doing whatever it was that he was doing.


 

LOL, really?  and he still has you wrapped around his declawed paw?


----------



## GB (Jul 1, 2008)

On some days he does. On other days I feel like not grabbing him out of the oven when he jumps in


----------



## JGDean (Jul 1, 2008)

My sister had two handsome long-hair male cats. One was black and one a tawny with beautiful blue eyes. (Sammy and Sinatra) They scratched everything in sight, including the two tame intimidated Keeshounds she had. One dog had to have a couple of stiches in his nose. She had them snipped and clipped. They didn't seem to be phased by the neutering and de-clawing. Although Sinatra lost his affectionate nature and started biting. My 80 year old father's attitude was "No ba##s, no claws...put a bullet to their heads.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 1, 2008)

GB said:


> Actually I think it is the opposite. I think he is either stupid or brain damaged or *retarded* or some combination of the above. I believe that is why he just can not be trained. My other cat is very well trained. I just have to say "no" and he stops doing whatever it was that he was doing.


 

They prefer "mentally challenged".
Or is that mentally challenging?


----------



## GB (Jul 1, 2008)

pacanis said:


> They prefer "mentally challenged".


I know you are just joking around, but just thought I would weigh in that not everyone who is retarded prefers to be called mentally challenged. Some would rather be called retarded.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 1, 2008)

did you ever wonder if you were mentally challenged, and everyone was just being really nice to you because of it.

i have.


----------



## lulu (Jul 1, 2008)

buckytom said:


> did you ever wonder if you were mentally challenged, and everyone was just being really nice to you because of it.
> 
> i have.


 
People are nice to you BT?


----------



## JGDean (Jul 1, 2008)

buckytom said:


> did you ever wonder if you were mentally challenged, and everyone was just being really nice to you because of it.


 
I HAVE.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 1, 2008)

Hawkeye16 said:


> no, it is more like taking off your fingernails... which only hurts for like a week. All of my previous cats have been declawed and lived very long and happy lives.
> 
> I bet there are a lot of bums that would give the tips of their fingers to live in a house, get fed and be loved. Why would a cat be any different?


 

true but the bum has a choice.

babe


----------



## Zereh (Jul 3, 2008)

It shouldn't be double-sided... why would you want to stick to your chair or couch if you brushed against it? Let alone have a cat or dog or child  stick to it either?!?  

Nope, plain old simple flimsy-as-heck tape did the trick for me.


Z


----------



## GB (Jul 3, 2008)

Zereh said:


> It shouldn't be double-sided... why would you want to stick to your chair or couch if you brushed against it? Let alone have a cat or dog or child  stick to it either?!?
> 
> Nope, plain old simple flimsy-as-heck tape did the trick for me.
> 
> ...


I used double sided because I was using it on a door, not a couch.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 3, 2008)

This is OT but I have a mentally challenged daughter and many of her friends are also mentally challenged and they all hate the word retarded. It is used as an insult and a derogatory term so much in the US.


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 3, 2008)

Agreed, FM.. alot of kids use it to make fun of others.


----------



## GB (Jul 3, 2008)

That is true. A lot of people do hate that term and it is used as an insult (which disgusts me). An equal amount of people hate the opposite. My brother in law is retarded. He and his parents and sister (my wife) have fought for years to have people call him what he is, retarded. They find it insulting that people think it is such a horrible thing to be called what he is. He is retarded and he is not ashamed to say that he is. 

I am not saying that people should be called or not be called xyz. Each person needs to decide for themselves (or family in the case they are not functioning enough to make the decision) what they want to be called.


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 3, 2008)

I think it's the simple fact that people are uneducated about mental handicaps.  I don't consider people who are labeled "handicapped" to be handicapped at anything at all. It was God's will for them to be the way they are, and they are no less of a human being and are definitely not handicapped at what matters - love.  They are just different from what society considers normal - so what?

But, to not deter anyone from the point of the thread, I say try those Soft Paws.  They aren't for every cat, but most cats seem to do well with them.  If you use them, make sure you find out how to trim the nails properly so that they don't bleed, but also be careful because when the nails start to grow back they may get caught on blankets or fabrics.   If you plan on making the new kitty an indoor one, that is.  If it is outdoor I don't recommend anything that keeps it from using it's claws.


----------



## Mama (Jul 3, 2008)

So, talk about stray kitties! My husband brought a kitten home the other day. It's Mama was nowhere to be found. It was skinny as a rail and living in the woods next to where he works. He drives a tractor trailor and the trucks go in and out of a gate right next to the woods. He was afraid it would get run over so he brought it home. We were going to "fatten" it up a little bit and then give it away but I've grown attached.  

*Any ideas on a name for this little girl?*


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 3, 2008)

MAMA that kitten is so freaaaaaaaaaaaaking adorable!!!!!! Oh my gosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is one beautiful calico  She looks so peaceful sleeping, I'm sure she loves and appreciates that you took her into your home


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 3, 2008)

She is sooo cute looks like she has adapted to a life of luxury quite well Looks like your dog doesn't mind her being there either. She hit a home run when DH decided to pick her up, he has a good and kind heart be sure to tell him that.


----------



## mikki (Jul 3, 2008)

Well here is some pics of the stray, that is now pretty much ours. Next week I'm going to take her to the humane society to get a once over and see if I can get her spayed there cheaper.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 3, 2008)

Another one that hit a home run. It's adorable and also looks like it is enjoying the lap of luxury.


----------



## Mama (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Saph and Jp!  She's a cutie that's for sure.  And, Yeah My DH does have a big heart.  

So I think I am going to start a thread to find her a name!


----------



## Mama (Jul 5, 2008)

mikki said:


> Well here is some pics of the stray, that is now pretty much ours. Next week I'm going to take her to the humane society to get a once over and see if I can get her spayed there cheaper.


 
Check with your states' agriculture department.  Here in Georgia you can get a certificate to get them spayed or neutered for about half the price.  We also have an organization called Spay Georgia that does the same thing.  They have a list of vets you can use and you buy a certificate from them for about half the price also.

We feed any and all strays that come up to the house.  We catch them and get them spayed or neutered (I can't stand the smell of cat spray)and let them hang out as long as they want.


----------



## mikki (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks mama i'll do that. If it is going to cost to much hubby said that he'll pay the 20 to drop her at the humane society.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 5, 2008)

mikki said:


> Thanks mama i'll do that. If it is going to cost to much hubby said that he'll pay the 20 to drop her at the humane society.


 
If you have to drop off the kitten, can you find a no kill shelter? I haven't heard of a shelter charging for drop offs.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 5, 2008)

The ASPCA has certicifcates that one purchases for spay or neuter and you can use your own vet , that is if your vet accept certificates for cheaper rates.  Mine does , my 2 kittens will be getting neutured soon, after they are 4 months old.


----------



## Claire (Jul 8, 2008)

What beauties!  We have a few ferals in the neighborhood and I came SO close to adopting one!  But my aging doggie doesn't take to other animals very well so I let it be.


----------



## mikki (Jul 8, 2008)

Our humane society is a no kill shelter, and they do charge 20 dollars for adult cats 5$ per kitten with 25$ max, also 20 for dogs. Also on their web site it says you have to be on some sort of government assistance to get the discounted spay and neutering. I've got to call and ask about that.


----------



## Mama (Jul 8, 2008)

Check this website:

Low Cost or Free Spay-Neuter Programs In The United States - New York


----------

